# Sorry for posting it here...



## Bosing (Nov 21, 2010)

Poecilotheria metallica ventral. What do you guys think?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 21, 2010)

I wanna say male, but the lighting is screwing with me.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks male to me.


----------



## Bosing (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for your inputs, guys!


----------



## captmarga (Nov 22, 2010)

Not expert at this, but from reading up here on the boards, my input is also male on this one. 

Marga


----------



## Bosing (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks! Wanted a girl. Oh well he's just gonna have to date my friend's lady soon!


----------



## Bosing (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is the same tarantula on close up mode.


----------



## Bosing (Dec 31, 2010)

Please confirm also for my other P.metallicas.

P. metallica sling # 4



P. metallica sling # 5



P. metallica from my friend mike


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 31, 2010)

all above #5 all males no doubt
#5 and one from you friend Mike are both females
 Happy New Year
Anastasia


----------



## Bosing (Dec 31, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> all above #5 all males no doubt
> #5 and one from you friend Mike are both females
> Happy New Year
> Anastasia


Thank you, and have a blessed year ahead.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone else care to give their gender opinions on the 4 Pmet juveniles?

Pmet # 3







Pmet # 4







Pmet # 5







Pmet from mike2


----------



## Bosing (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone else care to guess?


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 5, 2011)

Bosing said:


> anyone else care to guess?


do you sell tickets? and will I win something if Am right?


----------



## Lorum (Jan 5, 2011)

Bosing said:


> anyone else care to guess?


Well, maybe no more people want to comment because they agree with Anastasia (I do).


----------



## Bosing (Jan 5, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> do you sell tickets? and will I win something if Am right?


well you could win tickets but claiming them means you'd have to fly over to the Philippines. But if you do, just tell me.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 13, 2011)

Bosing said:


> Pmet # 5


Just an update.  This P.metallica juvenile molted in my friend's care.  We checked the exuvium this morning and SHE's now a confirmed FEMALE!

Thanks guys! Just wanted to update it here for reference.

@ Anastasia - you are correct.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 16, 2011)

just another update for reference...

The P.metallica from Mike molted as male.


----------

